# Nervous Wreck



## BDBoop (Dec 1, 2013)

Just sent my rough draft to my nephew and daughter. Sitting here shaking.

I read it start-to-finish myself before sending it off. I really enjoyed it, even in rough draft form. And because it sat so long, I could clearly see what was missing.

Still. 

Wow.


----------



## william the wie (Dec 1, 2013)

Read Heinlein's rules for writing. Anybody who takes a break from writing "Stranger in a Strange Land" to pound out "Starship Troopers" probably knows more about writing that everyone on this board combined.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 1, 2013)

I am not asking for advice. I am sharing that I am nervous, and etc.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 1, 2013)

I wish you the best, BD.  Best wishes.    - Jeri  p.s. someone told me I'm not supposed to say good luck to people.  So Best wishes!


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 2, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> I wish you the best, BD.  Best wishes.    - Jeri  p.s. someone told me I'm not supposed to say good luck to people.  So Best wishes!



Either works! I know it's true of stage performers, you're supposed to say 'break a leg' instead.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh I am so excited for you. I didn't know you were an aspiring author. I love it! I'll be able to say I knew her when. OMG tell me I never negged you.

I write but I don't have the courage to send my short stories off. I'm really excited. Yay or nay it doesn't matter. You've taken a step I've not been able to. 

YAY!


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 2, 2013)

Now spill the beans girl, what have you written. Just a hint. Don't give anything away. But just a bit. What genre or I won't be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 2, 2013)

I know a few authors who started out on message boards.  One became famous and his novel which was about prophecy was made into a Hollywood film I was told. I don't know the name of the movie but I can find out.  The other one was a very close friend of mine who has published 4 books now and is working on a 5th.  The other is a lawyer who wrote a political book which is gaining alot of attention.  And now BD Boop is the next one!  Those are my brushes with fame!  I like BD's style of writing.  You feel her passion.  I think passion is a very important element in life.  If you have passion about something you are destined to succeed at it.  I read BD mention passion in one of her threads and I thought man!  That woman is onto the truth there!  - Jeri


----------



## Gracie (Dec 2, 2013)

You will do great, Boop! Congrats on finishing it and sending it off for review! Did ya salute yourself with a glass of Champagne?


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 2, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Oh I am so excited for you. I didn't know you were an aspiring author. I love it! I'll be able to say I knew her when. OMG tell me I never negged you.
> 
> I write but I don't have the courage to send my short stories off. I'm really excited. Yay or nay it doesn't matter. You've taken a step I've not been able to.
> 
> YAY!



You WRITE THAT BOOK!! You have said so little, yet so much, on this board, you know I'd be first in line to see your adventures!

And no. You've never negged me.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 2, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Now spill the beans girl, what have you written. Just a hint. Don't give anything away. But just a bit. What genre or I won't be able to sleep tonight.



Okay, you twisted my arm. 



> Banishment is a bitch. Oh, sure - you could say I deserved it.
> 
> Fine! I deserved it. But after centuries of give and take with Eros, we'd reached a certain level of understanding. So color me surprised when I lost a bet and he banished my ass to this lowly plane. Terms of the bet on the double or nothing front was that I come down here and work my divine retribution magic on one hundred souls. I figured I'd be back in time for lunch, but he wasn't done issuing conditions.
> 
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> You will do great, Boop! Congrats on finishing it and sending it off for review! Did ya salute yourself with a glass of Champagne?



No, I saluted myself with a serious case of adrenaline.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 2, 2013)

EXCELLENT passage you posted! Sounds....very very interesting. I would ask for more, but I will wait until it is published then i can get a full synopsis. Did I spell synopsis correctly? lol

Anywho...it is kinda in the sy-fi realm?


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> EXCELLENT passage you posted! Sounds....very very interesting. I would ask for more, but I will wait until it is published then i can get a full synopsis. Did I spell synopsis correctly? lol
> 
> Anywho...it is kinda in the sy-fi realm?



Nope. Pure fantasy - but no werewolves or vampires.


----------



## Pennywise (Dec 2, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> I am not asking for advice. I am sharing that I am nervous, and etc.



Asking or not, Stephen King wrote a great brief tome called ON WRITING, which I highly recommend. It's not a load of rigid rules, but more a collection of notes on being a better "thinker" as you write. I found it an excellent resource and have read it three times.

Good luck with your manuscripts.


----------



## editec (Dec 2, 2013)

Good luck BD.

Hope your book is a screaming success.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## dreolin (Dec 10, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Just sent my rough draft to my nephew and daughter. Sitting here shaking.
> 
> I read it start-to-finish myself before sending it off. I really enjoyed it, even in rough draft form. And because it sat so long, I could clearly see what was missing.
> 
> ...



Good on you. It's hard, isn't it.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 10, 2013)

dreolin said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Just sent my rough draft to my nephew and daughter. Sitting here shaking.
> ...



That bit didn't go well. He decided I had practically written a journal, and therefore rescinded his offer to read my rough draft. I then rescinded my offer to be his supportive aunt, and found another person or two to go over it and offer advice.

Things are a wee bit tense on that front.


----------



## dreolin (Dec 10, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Oh I am so excited for you. I didn't know you were an aspiring author. I love it! I'll be able to say I knew her when. OMG tell me I never negged you.
> 
> I write but I don't have the courage to send my short stories off. I'm really excited. Yay or nay it doesn't matter. You've taken a step I've not been able to.
> 
> YAY!



There are ways to bare your soul and remain secret and away from the roar. Some people write and are published but manage to maintain their anonymity. You should look for a way.


----------



## dreolin (Dec 10, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



A lot of times, even well meant advice is a deterrent to some people. Maybe you should just go for it. No one will ever be able to say what you want to say better than you. Don't be afraid. There are always ways around what might be holding you back.

You can do it. You only need your own approval or disapproval.

Yeats wrote...
"Ah! Druid, Druid, how great webs of sorrow
Lay hidden in the small slate-coloured thing! "

He originally wrote...
"Ah! Druid, Druid, how great webs of sorrow
Lay hidden in the small slate-coloured bag!"

I liked the original better.

You can do it. I want you to do it.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 10, 2013)

dreolin said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



Oh, yeah; that's what I do. Stronger at the broken places. You tell me you'll help me and then refuse? Fuck you! Next?

/she said politely


----------



## dreolin (Dec 10, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



LOL. I'm trying to help you. I have confidence in you.

What do you need help with? What can I help you with?


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 10, 2013)

dreolin said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



That was aimed at my nephew. No worries. I have beta readers, I'm doing my homework - I'll be fine. Thank you, though.


----------

